# Hardtubes 16/10 , nichts passt wie geplant.



## RCFlug (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo, bräuchte eure Hilfe.
Hatte geplant auf dem Wasserkühler CPU: cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION Nickel/Nickel
direkt 2 Anschraubtüllen 16/10 nebeneinander zu setzen und  16er Borosilikattubes zu verwenden.
Geht nicht,passen nicht nebeneinander.
Möglichkeit wäre 1 Anschraubtülle zu setzen und für die zweite einen Winkeladapter einzusetzen.
Hier überzeugt es mich aber nicht unbedingt bei der Dauerdichtigkeit, denn dieser Adapter lässt sich ja in vielen Richtungen drehen.
Ob das auf Dauer dicht bleibt? 

Auf dem Asus Board Maximus X FORMULA Z370 passen die 16/10er auch nicht direkt. Müssten auch adaptiert werden.
Eine Lösung wäre,  13/10 Anschraubtüllen und 13er Borosilikattubes zu verwenden.
Den Rest würde ich dann alles mit 16/10 machen.

Allerdings ist die Optik mit 13/10 Röhren nicht so schön, wie mit 16/10.
Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## NatokWa (4. Juli 2018)

Ich habe fast nur (frei) drehbare Winkel aller Art verbaut , da ist in den Jahren seit ich WaKü Nutze noch nicht einer undicht geworden . Ok , ich benutze Teflonschläuche die relativ Hart sind und nahezu Null Wärmeausdehnung haben , aber da das ganze beweglicher ist als beo Hardtubes solten die iel eher undicht werden als es bei DIR die möglichkeit währe .#

Du kannst das also bedenkenlos einsetzen , ein 45° WInkelanschluß sollte ja schon reichen *g*


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

Bei mir habe ich auch einige drehbare Winkeladapter mit verwendet.
Das ganze ist seit 1 1/2 Jahre verbaut und alles dicht. Habe die Adapter sogar gebraucht bezogen.

Bist du sicher das dies nicht passt, bei mir habe ich zwar Softtubes verbaut, aber auf meinem Kühler passen dennoch zwei Anschraubtüllen nebeneinander.
Habe aber ein  cuplex kryos XT, vielleicht liegen sie bei mir etwas weiter auseinander.


----------



## NatokWa (4. Juli 2018)

Beim Cryos next sind die Löcher tatsächlich SEHR eng beeinander , da passen 2 "normale" Verschraubungen gerade so rein das noch so 1-2 Milimeter Platz dazwischen sind . Und ich hab 10/8'er Schlauch ... bei 16mm Außendurchmesser (Ohne Verschraubung) ist da absolut Schicht im Schacht , das passt niemals .


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2018)

Bei 28 mm Gewindeabstand am Kryos _Next_ passen sogar viele Anschlüsse für 19er Schläuche. Für 16-mm-Hardtube-Fittings finde ich spontan keine Angaben jenseits von 24 mm Durchmesser. Beim Formula könnte es am oberen Anschluss eher eng werden – leider habe ich gerade kein Sample hier, um es auszuprobieren. Neben Winkeladaptern mit möglicherweise schadhafter innerer Dichtung kann man dieses Problem aber auch mit einer G1/4-Zoll-Verlängerung umgehen.


----------



## NatokWa (6. Juli 2018)

Die 28mm Gewindeabstand passen für den Kryos , ja , aber NICHT für den Next .

Ich hab noch nen defekten rumliegen , die Version mit Acryldeckel . Ich mach heute abend mal ein Foto davon und stells hier rein , da kann dan jeder sehen wie Pervers dicht die Löcher zueinander sind .


----------

